# Omega Farms in Williamston



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

Was wondering if anyone has hunted Omega Farms preserve? Found out at Outdoorama that they are now in the Preserve game. Was curious as to anyone's experience.
Friend of mine is going to be booking a hunt before the Preserve cut off.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

never heard of them and only about 10 minutes from my house
Their season ends March 31, any idea of the price for a hunt?
http://www.omegafarms.com/page6/page6.html


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I'd check em out VERY CLOSELY before dropping any coin. That's all I am going to say.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Omega Farms had some reps at the Ingham County Pheasants forever banquette last week. Quite a few of the PH members were talking with them but I never got the chance too speak with them. I would say give 'em a call and ask them your questions.

I also know they host dog trials over there too.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

I have a phone call in to get prices. Hoping it's a decent setup. 

They have some big shoes to fill to compare favorably to Bear Creek.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm sticking my neck out here, so correct me if I'm wrong but it seems to me that at one time they were a relatively high priced operation with actual wild quail?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Had a training day there last summer the cover was nice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I'de go with Riverman advice. I know when I was still with RGS we herd of some shaddy deals were done there. Go to BearCreek there record speaks for it self.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

Worm Dunker said:


> . Go to BearCreek there record speaks for it self.


If it was my show, we would definitely be going to BC. The rest of the guys going are Northern Oakland county types and don't want to drive down to BC.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Dunncreek is just about as close as Omega. Great cover, good flying birds, Nice lodge (big LCD TV, shuffle board, cleaning station and can lodge you), good beer, good prices, Pauls a good guy, will even set up lunch for your group. Damn I hope I get a commishion if you go there

dunncreek.net


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

I believe Omega is in Webberville, not Williamston. I know this because they are right up the block from Michigan Brewing Company, and we go there every Thursday for 0.45 wing night (which is tonite!). 

Also, we saw them at Outdoorama as well. They seemed a little overpriced. I think they had a yearly membership of $350. He said that you can hunt unlimited in the afternoons (just check in at the 'lodge'), but then, if you bring down a pheasant, you need to pony up $10/bird. This is on the honor system.

In a nut shell -- too rich for my blood.


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

MIHuntress said:


> I believe Omega is in Webberville, not Williamston. I know this because they are right up the block from Michigan Brewing Company, and we go there every Thursday for 0.45 wing night (which is tonite!).
> 
> Also, we saw them at Outdoorama as well. They seemed a little overpriced. I think they had a yearly membership of $350. He said that you can hunt unlimited in the afternoons (just check in at the 'lodge'), but then, if you bring down a pheasant, you need to pony up $10/bird. This is on the honor system.
> 
> In a nut shell -- too rich for my blood.


Omega's address says Williamston, but looks like they are right in between there and Webberville. 

Only time I have been there was for an APLA test. Nice ponds for retriever training and trials, and the cover looked like would be good for pheasants. But I have never hunted there...


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't hunted it but can second it on being pretty pricey from what I was told. I have not heard many good things from the locals. Their a beef farm primary and now dipping hands into other things. But I could always be wrong. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

I spoke with Jim from Omega at Outdoorama too. Like Llyodboy I was there for APLA test. Nice grounds, plenty of water I would like to hunt there a bit pricey.
Prices are: $20 per bird roosters, non placed bird $10
Non-memeber- fee $35, 5 bird minimum.
Membership $350
Jim Trotter 517-599-4287 very nice guy he show me the new tri-tronic beeper. (I'll be ordering one)


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Gracierator said:


> I spoke with Jim from Omega at Outdoorama too. Like Llyodboy I was there for APLA test. Nice grounds, plenty of water I would like to hunt there a bit pricey.
> Prices are: $20 per bird roosters, *non placed bird $10*
> Non-memeber- fee $35, 5 bird minimum.
> Membership $350
> Jim Trotter 517-599-4287 very nice guy he show me the new tri-tronic beeper. (I'll be ordering one)



Wow I think that is steep, I can see paying $20 a bird but not for extras, those birds have already been paid for by other hunters. If you have to pay a fee to hunt there those extas should be free IMO. No fees maybe charge for them but those prices are a bit high. I will be hunting elsewhere in the off season


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

How much is normally for non placed birds at other locations, holy crap bird hunters are rich


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

stndpenguin said:


> How much is normally for non placed birds at other locations, holy crap bird hunters are rich


I primarily go to Dunn Creek and for a weekday it's $80/guy for 4 birds and extras are free, plus some ice cold draft beer after the hunt


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

colvinch said:


> Wow I think that is steep, I can see paying $20 a bird but not for extras, those birds have already been paid for by other hunters. If you have to pay a fee to hunt there those extas should be free IMO. No fees maybe charge for them but those prices are a bit high. I will be hunting elsewhere in the off season


I heard the place is nice, but I agree with you. I would never hunt there so a guy can double dip on a missed bird. I'm guessing since the place is set up originally for waterfowl, he probably makes everyone use steal shot too, that can be costly as well.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

